# best way to get rid of yellow stains



## The trio (May 24, 2010)

on face and feet? She is 3 months old...I groom her etc but the stains don't really go away after bath. Any ideas?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you have any spa lavish facial shampoo? It's supposed to help remove the stains if you use it daily.


----------



## The trio (May 24, 2010)

no I don't! Can you recommend a brand? I have so much to learn still  I am using whitening shampoo when I wash and thats it


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I can only recommend by what I've read.. I get my baby in January, but I've been on the forum soaking up information for months! 

Spa Lavish Pet Fresh Facial Scrub - Blue Berry & Vanilla by Tropiclean at PETdiscounters.com

It's that stuff.. You may be able to find a vendor on here that sells it as well. You just wash her face and feet often and it should help remove the stains without being too harsh. Most of the members on here use it and love it. I've already bought some, but it won't be used for a while! lol


----------



## The trio (May 24, 2010)

Miss_Annie said:


> . I've already bought some, but it won't be used for a while! lol


should I not use it on a puupy under a certain age? Piper is 3 months old?
Thanks for the response


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I only said that it won't be used for a while because I don't get my puppy until January.. It's just something I bought because I'm nesting. 

I would say that it would be fine to use on your puppy, but I'm going to leave that to a more experience member to answer.


----------



## The trio (May 24, 2010)

Miss_Annie said:


> I only said that it won't be used for a while because I don't get my puppy until January.. It's just something I bought because I'm nesting.
> 
> I would say that it would be fine to use on your puppy, but I'm going to leave that to a more experience member to answer.


ohhh I thought you got her in Jan


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i use spa lavish. i love the smell and it works wonders ...i have heard woolite works too..on yellow pee stained feet ..best of luck .


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I wouldn't use woolite on the face. It sounds like your baby is teething and the face will continue to stain until all the adult teeth cut through. I would just work on keeping her clean and dry. I use Fresh Eyes Collyrium eye wash in Cosy's eyes once or twice a day to soothe. You can have her eyes checked by the vet if you feel they are matting or watering severely.
(Fresh Eyes is a human eye wash product.)


----------

